# Spousal Visa last minute Qs!



## SEG84 (Jun 25, 2017)

My husband is a South African citizen, I am British. We have been married for over 6 years and we don't have children at the moment. We decided to go to South Africa (in August) and "give it a go", after a couple of years of work-focused life here in London. We crave an outdoor lifestyle, want to learn isiXhosa, and give a different kind of life a go.

Obviously as we have been married for a few years, we have a marriage certificate and have an apostille, we have done the police check, radiology report, GP health letter etc etc.

We have a couple of questions though which we need to address before our appointment in a week:

1. I understand my husband needs to write a letter explaining the purpose and duration of our visit and the fact we are going together and don't have a host in South Africa (will pay for rented accommodation)?

2. Related to this, there is a box on the form where one puts one's intentions and proposed activities in South Africa. I don't suppose anyone can suggest what we should put / shouldn't put?!

3. In Section 4 'Addresses' on the VISA form, who do I put down as a contact person? Is this someone in the UK, or someone in South Africa? He has some family in SA, although we won't be staying with them. Is this perhaps his contact details? His are of course the same as mine, as we are both in the UK until August?!

4. In Section 6 'Maintenance/Deportation', the box seems to indicate that savings need to be shown, although we have also been indicated that it is 3 months of bank statements indicating my husband's earnings are greater than R17000 per month. Basically the form seems to imply savings, but the guidance states proof of recent income from my husband the SA citizen. We are actually preparing bank statements from my savings account and my husband's last 3 months.

5. I presume Section 7 'Particulars of any family/dependants accompanying you' is to be filled in by those with children? However, do I need to fill in the box stating 'if your spouse and/or other dependants are not accompanying you, do they intend to enter the country at a later stage? ...Yes On date...No details/reason'? We plan to book flights after the Visa comes through. Do we need to fly out together, or can he as the South African citizen go first, or does it not matter?

Thanks in advance for any pointers you are able to give. It is so great that an online community like this is available. We will stick around and try and offer advice of our own once we have been through the process.


----------



## SEG84 (Jun 25, 2017)

PS Just to clarify in case I wasn't clear in my opening paragraph, "we decided to go" this coming August - we are still in London, and have a VFS appointment coming up in a week.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

_1. I understand my husband needs to write a letter explaining the purpose and duration of our visit and the fact we are going together and don't have a host in South Africa (will pay for rented accommodation)?_

If you can get a letter from a landlord/rental agency stating that you have approached them for accommodation for both of you at the same address that would be great. But what you really need is proof that you are living together in the UK (lease agreement, utility bills with both your names, etc) - cohabitation is the main issue.

_2. Related to this, there is a box on the form where one puts one's intentions and proposed activities in South Africa. I don't suppose anyone can suggest what we should put / shouldn't put?!_

To reside with SA citizen {insert ID number of your spouse}

_3. In Section 4 'Addresses' on the VISA form, who do I put down as a contact person? Is this someone in the UK, or someone in South Africa? He has some family in SA, although we won't be staying with them. Is this perhaps his contact details? His are of course the same as mine, as we are both in the UK until August?!_

Doesn't really matter here. 

_4. In Section 6 'Maintenance/Deportation', the box seems to indicate that savings need to be shown, although we have also been indicated that it is 3 months of bank statements indicating my husband's earnings are greater than R17000 per month. Basically the form seems to imply savings, but the guidance states proof of recent income from my husband the SA citizen. We are actually preparing bank statements from my savings account and my husband's last 3 months._

Put the current account balance on the bank statement(s)

_5. I presume Section 7 'Particulars of any family/dependants accompanying you' is to be filled in by those with children? However, do I need to fill in the box stating 'if your spouse and/or other dependants are not accompanying you, do they intend to enter the country at a later stage? ...Yes On date...No details/reason'? We plan to book flights after the Visa comes through. Do we need to fly out together, or can he as the South African citizen go first, or does it not matter. Thanks in advance for any pointers you are able to give. It is so great that an online community like this is available. We will stick around and try and offer advice of our own once we have been through the process.?_

You don't need to be booked. Just enter your inteded day of travel. regardless of what return date you put, the visa will be valid for 2/3 years.


----------



## SEG84 (Jun 25, 2017)

terryZW said:


> _
> 4. In Section 6 'Maintenance/Deportation', the box seems to indicate that savings need to be shown, although we have also been indicated that it is 3 months of bank statements indicating my husband's earnings are greater than R17000 per month. Basically the form seems to imply savings, but the guidance states proof of recent income from my husband the SA citizen. We are actually preparing bank statements from my savings account and my husband's last 3 months.
> 
> Put the current account balance on the bank statement(s)
> ...


_

Thanks so much for your help - it is very much appreciated. 

I understand that my husband (the SA citizen) needs to demonstrate income of R8500x2 per month (R17000), using his latest 3 months worth of bank statements? Basically he needs to demonstrate income greater than approximately £1040 per month at the current exchange rate for each of the last 3 months?

Surely putting a current account balance down wouldn't do this, as it wouldn't show the satisfaction of these monthly income requirements?_


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

SEG84 said:


> Thanks so much for your help - it is very much appreciated.
> 
> I understand that my husband (the SA citizen) needs to demonstrate income of R8500x2 per month (R17000), using his latest 3 months worth of bank statements? Basically he needs to demonstrate income greater than approximately £1040 per month at the current exchange rate for each of the last 3 months?
> 
> Surely putting a current account balance down wouldn't do this, as it wouldn't show the satisfaction of these monthly income requirements?


When I received mine in 2015 my girlfriend was a student with no income (we were both still studying.) But it wouldn't hurt to include his salary slips I guess. Just remember the visa condition is that he as the citizen/permanent resident is supporting you financially (as they require to be stated in the letter of support) so he could be self-employed but they wouldn't necessarily want him to give them his financial statements. The submitted bank statements should just show the equivalent of R8500+ coming in every month


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Out of curiosity, why didn't you just directly apply for permanent residence?


----------



## SEG84 (Jun 25, 2017)

terryZW said:


> Out of curiosity, why didn't you just directly apply for permanent residence?


We were advised it takes 18 months to process Permanent Residence, so we are applying for a temporary spousal visa here in London, before we go to SA in 2 months time. The Spousal Visa should hopefully buy us 2 years so that we can acquire permanent residency for me.

His bank statements demonstrate income greater than R17000 for each of the last 3 months (earnings obviously in pounds). We will refer to this in his letter.

There doesn't seem to be a box on the application form to list each of the three last month's worth of income?

We also have a large pot of savings in my name and I'll bring these bank statements too, as they can't do any harm!


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

SEG84 said:


> Thanks so much for your help - it is very much appreciated.
> 
> I understand that my husband (the SA citizen) needs to demonstrate income of R8500x2 per month (R17000), using his latest 3 months worth of bank statements? Basically he needs to demonstrate income greater than approximately £1040 per month at the current exchange rate for each of the last 3 months?
> 
> Surely putting a current account balance down wouldn't do this, as it wouldn't show the satisfaction of these monthly income requirements?



The amount required is equivalent / or R8,500 for both of you. It is a common misconception that the amount applies per person. Bank statements that show an average balance of this amount will be sufficient.


----------



## SEG84 (Jun 25, 2017)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> SEG84 said:
> 
> 
> > The amount required is equivalent / or R8,500 for both of you. It is a common misconception that the amount applies per person. Bank statements that show an average balance of this amount will be sufficient.
> ...


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

SEG84 said:


> Oyibopeppeh said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting to know. I doubt the average balance is greater than R8500, as he generally moves some income immediately into my savings as it comes in. Could we be rejected if his income is over R17000 each month, but the average balance over the 3 month period is less than R8500?
> ...


----------

